# 1" tac-lite



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm considering a 1" diameter tac-lite for my shotgun...how much should I look to spend for decent quality?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Get a Surefire for a fighting tool. 

Buy cheap, buy twice.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Or three times. 

Surefires look pretty good on their website. I don't need anything with super high output, but I want something that is reliable, of good build quality, and will tolerate the recoil of a 12-gauge. Never been big on weapon-mounted lasers, but I like the idea of being able to positively ID a target in a dark apartment should I ever hear a bump in the night. Since I'm not stalking hidden snipers in the forest, I'm not worried about it giving away my position.


----------

